# Short story/poetry market - GUD Magazine



## kaolin (Dec 20, 2009)

Quick caveat--GUD Magazine is closed to submissions until January 11, 2010. That said, now's the best time to get a feel for this market; if you write fantasy of any ilk; science fiction; horror; mainstream fiction; slipstream; mystery; poetry; GUD publishes it. Semi-pro rates plus the dream of long-tail royalties. _So, you know, if you purchase you'll be helping our authors work towards pro rates. _.

So why is now the best time to get a feel for GUD Magazine? Because you can get all 5 issues to date (as PDF) for the one low price of: Pay What You Want. 

*Pay what you want for GUD Magazine!*


----------

